

In Another Fire Sale, Amazon Cuts Phone Price to $199 Unlocked - jefflinwood
http://recode.net/2014/11/25/in-another-fire-sale-amazon-cuts-phone-price-to-199-unlocked-still-with-a-free-year-of-prime/

======
SixSigma
Does _anyone_ outside of Amazon think this is a good product idea?

Didn't anyone _inside Amazon_ say "this is a vertical step too far"?

I just don't see real value for the end user, as I'm sure has been said over
and over.

I just can't see a price point that makes sense. Even if they gave it away
with every Prime account it would just sit in a drawer unused.

